# Failed Medtronic CR Plus AED



## MRE (Apr 13, 2012)

I was asked to get new batteries and pads for a Medtronic Lifepak CR Plus AED, owned by the local boy scout office.

Doing some research, I found that the units have an internal and unaccessable battery, and replaceable charge-paks that are used to charge the internal battery.  I bought new pads and a charge-pak and installed them according to the instructions.

Now there is a "needs service" indicator on the status panel on the unit.  I called Medtronic and they said that they don't repair these units and it will need to be replaced.

Has anyone ever dealt with these units, and know if there is anything else that can be done with this failed unit?

I don't relish the idea of telling the scout office that their AED just went bad and needs to be replaced.

I don't believe anything I did caused this issue and it was probably in the same state before I replaced the charge-pak.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 14, 2012)

We have a Physio Control rep as a member and verified vendor. Why not shoot them a PM and ask what they suggest?


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 14, 2012)

Use a certified rep and tech whenever things get sideways besides replacing low batteries. Not only is it a good idea, but it may be the law where you are. Ask for the old unit, maybe you can go fishing with it? (No, but might get a trade-in).


----------



## MRE (Aug 1, 2012)

I am happy to report that Physio Control has replaced the Lifepak CR Plus AED that I had an issue with.  This was much appreciated by both myself and the local Boy Scout council.

Special thanks to Mike Hooper for his help through the process.


----------

